# Looking for Straight Talk on Streamlight



## historyfuzz (Mar 10, 2014)

I hope I'm not breaking any rules by asking this, but I'm curious why Streamlights are not frequently discussed here. I'm not suggesting they should be, but I do find it interesting that there appears to be little reference to them compared to other brands. While researching which potential lights/manufacturers I should purchase to replace our old heavy old school incandescent flashlights, I have purchased over 18 LED lights to try. In every case, I used Selfbuilt's reviews to decideon those purchases since his analysis is consistent, objective and exceptionally thorough. Yet even his reviews do not include Streamlights. Are they simply not taken seriously as an option by flashlight enthusiasts anymore?


----------



## gust (Mar 10, 2014)

that is a very good question. I think that Stream light makes some quality lights, but I can't seem to find very many reviews with beam shot comparison to other high end brands.


----------



## FlashKat (Mar 10, 2014)

Streamlight makes quality flashlights, and they are very reliable. The reason most of us don't talk/buy is that we want the latest and greatest out there where Streamlight stays on the simple design, and keeps their lights at a reasonable performance level.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 10, 2014)

Streamlight came up with a line-up of lights that sells to its varying target audiences, long ago. Whether they be Police Officers, First Responders, Outdoorsmen, etc.

Streamlight doesn't make radically new models that generate a huge amount of buzz. Often, they update existing models to improve them. But not on a yearly basis. Reliability counts more with Streamlight than using the Latest & Greatest new emitters. Compared with other brands, you generally don't see a massive ammount of innovation with Streamlight. You see updates of already time-tested and proven designs. 

Sadly, all of that means that Streamlight gets very little attention on these boards. Overall, excellent lights that you can rely upon. But rarely anything exciting for the average flashaholic to lust after.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 11, 2014)

Through the years I have bought many Streamlingt flashlights, mostly the incandescent varities. They have been work horses for my needs, and I have had few failures. When I did need them fixed, I took them tp a local Streamlight repair store, close to where I lived, and they were repaired or replaced free of charge. Yes, they are not vauted on CPF or CPFMP, but they can be a good choice for us flashaholics.

Nill


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Mar 11, 2014)

At work the Stinger with the Xenon bulb was carried by quite a few guys as their duty light, it was like a mag-charger but without the bulk/weight. The guys I knew that used them loved them.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2014)

P_A_S_1 said:


> At work the Stinger with the Xenon bulb was carried by quite a few guys as their duty light, it was like a mag-charger but without the bulk/weight. The guys I knew that used them loved them.



I love the look of the old Stinger XT incandescent model.

Yeah, not the latest & greatest. But still available as a current SL model. I want one.


----------



## 880arm (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm working on reviewing a few of them right now. I agree with what the others said about their products being a little boring to flashlight enthusiasts but I'm still surprised they aren't discussed here more often. Another possible reason is that they tend to orient a lot of their lights more toward throw (lux) than sheer output so their lights aren't as attractive when compared to others in the lumens race.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 11, 2014)

Streamlight "fails" in several critical areas to appeal to flashlight enthusiasts:

1. Exotic, cutting edge products - as noted earlier, Streamlight offers solid, dependable products. But they don't offer the glittering bells and whistles of other companies. As noted, their target market prefers reliability and a certain level of overall conservatism which extends to their gear purchases as well.

2. Easily upgraded - one of the key things that made Surefire such a hit was the P60-drop in and replaceable parts. Which in turn spawned a small horde of custom, aftermarket upgrades. Streamlight products tend to follow the usual route of fairly "static" designs with very little ease of repair/upgrade/customization.

3. Accessibility - with a couple of exceptions (the Microstream, for example), a fair amount of Streamlight's product line is too expensive to be attractive to casual buyers. Combine that with the points 1 and 2, and you see why Streamlight just didn't catch on with the hobbyist/enthusiast crowd, particularly compared to other companies.


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 11, 2014)

Another reason for their inertia is that many of their lights have certifications of one sort or another, like hazardous atmosphere. Obtaining these certs takes extremely expensive testing by third parties, usually multiple times. Also, many very large purchasers, especially government agencies, usually have multi-year purchase agreements that specify performance parameters and characteristics. Usually, changing these in any significant way can lead to a re-compete for the business. Why take the chance on losing current customers that don't significantly change the base line functionality of the product?


----------



## mega_lumens (Mar 11, 2014)

If you go to any dangerous working environment, you will see Streamlight flashlights because they are the leader in safety lighting that meet very challenging technical certifications. Miners, hazmat teams, firefighters, bomb squads and industrial complexes with explosive materials highly rely on Streamlight to keep them safe and illuminated. Designing explosion proof lights are much more challenging than slapping the latest LED and driving it to the max. And Streamlight is still very popular with cops (at least in my state.)


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 11, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> Another reason for their inertia is that many of their lights have certifications of one sort or another, like hazardous atmosphere. Obtaining these certs takes extremely expensive testing by third parties, usually multiple times. Also, many very large purchasers, especially government agencies, usually have multi-year purchase agreements that specify performance parameters and characteristics. Usually, changing these in any significant way can lead to a re-compete for the business. Why take the chance on losing current customers that don't significantly change the base line functionality of the product?



Excellent point. That would explain why certain older incandescent models are still available, while others were discontinued.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 12, 2014)

The Surefire 6P and G2 fall into that category, I believe.


----------



## JBE (Mar 12, 2014)

Their TLR-1 weapons light is extremely popular with LE and shooting/handgun enthusiasts, second only to the SureFire X300.


----------



## BillSWPA (Mar 12, 2014)

I have two TLR-1's and am very happy with them. If I were looking for a weapon light for a holster carried handgun, it would be the TLR-3. I am hoping some holster makers start to see the benefit of making holsters to fit pistols equipped with the TLR-4. Streamlight provides the best value in a weapon light I have seen.


----------



## kisportolt (Mar 12, 2014)

agreed, I carry a pro-tac 2l daily and think it's a great light. I'll take dependable over flashy any day


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 12, 2014)

Streamlight makes Reliable lights. I had/have 10 of their lights starting with the 4AA Propoly Luxeon. I really think that they make really good lights. They do not make 17670 or 18650 batt based but they make 123 size based lights. Their Stylus is very popular in 2AAA as well as the 2AA size Junior. I personally like their Propoly series in 3AA and 4AA and 3C. Solid lights never had any issues. The newer led they use C4 as they call it, is bright and gives long runtime. I have used the Sidewinder compact is very versatile now that new model uses AA or 123 batt. A coworker has the Siege lantern that takes 3D batt and is absolutely great design. I have the Knucklehead 4AA is extremely good for any type of work in the garage, fixing the car. I have the flood model with 2 led. I did let a coworker borrow it for a water leak at his house, he loved it how versatile it was with the strong magnet. I say all their Polymer lights in any battery size ARE very useful and versatile. 
They also have the Police and Firefighters models. I never had any but I would think they are good lights.
Streamlight latest lights in any Polymer form are for me very useful and very smart design. I would say Streamlight has the most innovative designs today built around Polymer led lights.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 12, 2014)

Good thread. :thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## SoCalDep (Mar 12, 2014)

I picked up my first Streamlight (a Scorpion) around 1998 while in college...It was my first quality "tactical" light and I loved it...I also lost it. Still pains me a bit. Several years later in 2002 I was hired into law enforcement and picked up an SL20X. I used that light through custody assignments and patrol and still have it sitting on my desk...upgraded with a Terralux XM-E (I think) 600 lumen drop-in. In the mean time I picked up a backup SL20X, got my wife's SL20X, a Stinger, Stinger XT, Strion, Strion HL, Stinger LED DS, PT1l, PT2AA, PT2AAA, ProTac HL, Super-tac X, three Microstreams, a TLR-2, TLR-2G, and Sidewinder Compact II. 

I have never been disappointed with a Streamlight product. I have had to repair the switch on my original SL20X light once, but it was easy and quick to deal with the warranty-repair center. 

Yes, their lights may not be cutting edge but they work, and they offer a bunch of lights and options to address the needs of the user. I'll go for a good light that does what "I" need it to do over a flashy one any day.

Off-duty my main light is a Surefire EB1 Backup. I love that light... But as an on-duty belt light I use a Strion HL and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Overclocker (Mar 13, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> I have two TLR-1's and am very happy with them. If I were looking for a weapon light for a holster carried handgun, it would be the TLR-3. I am hoping some holster makers start to see the benefit of making holsters to fit pistols equipped with the TLR-4. Streamlight provides the best value in a weapon light I have seen.




i used to have the TLR-3. with the right hand you rotate up for momentary. down for constant.

with the left hand that's reversed so it gets really confusing

now since you can't shoot while in momentary it's pretty much useless and you'd be forced to use constant on, but which should be turned off as soon as you're done with it if you follow good tactics. but to do that you have to do the rotate-up finger motion which is the same for the momentary. i've tried doing some pistol drills with it and it's really confusing

i'm gonna get the inforce APL


----------



## BillSWPA (Mar 13, 2014)

The best way I have found to use the TLR type switch is with the support hand. A pressure pad switch is generally preferred, but has its disadvantages as well.


----------



## RWT1405 (Mar 13, 2014)

I bought my first Streamlight in 1985, an SL-20 (with the slide switch). I am a Firefighter/Paramedic and spent 18 years as a Tactical Paramedic, so you might say I've put a few of them "through their paces". Over the years I have had any number of Streamlights, from the Propolymer series (C's & AA's) to the Twin-Task Series (C's & 123's) to the Stingers and Strions. In 1995 I "found" SureFires, and they became my EDC's for many years, but I always found use for many of my Streamlights. Just recently I bought a few of the "new" C4 series of 4AA Propolymers, 3C Propolymer HAZ-LOs, and the 3C Twin-Tasks and have found them all to be the "workhorses" that I remember all of my Streamlights to have been.


----------



## Kevin232 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have one. It is great. It's an old first gen Ultra Stinger rechargable. The nicad finally went south about a year ago and since I had a bunch of LEDs I neglected to buy a new battery till the order I placed last night. We shall see how it stacks up today...well, next week when the batteries come in! I got newer Nimh this time. I can say the first ten years I had it it was excelent and very reliable and bright for the day.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2014)

This has been the most thought-provoking and longest discussion I've seen related to Streamlight since I joined up about 8 years ago. 

Anyone enjoyed modifying their Streamlight models to give them new life? I know Terralux offers a nice LED upgrade for the stock Stinger XT.


----------



## marinemaster (Mar 13, 2014)

I have seen Malkoff has drop in on his site but I have not seen a review of the module.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

gust said:


> that is a very good question. I think that Stream light makes some quality lights, but I can't seem to find very many reviews with beam shot comparison to other high end brands.


This is the same thing I've encountered.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

FlashKat said:


> Streamlight makes quality flashlights, and they are very reliable. The reason most of us don't talk/buy is that we want the latest and greatest out there where Streamlight stays on the simple design, and keeps their lights at a reasonable performance level.


That makes sense, but two of the streamlight models I bought to test actually had all the features and comparative brightness/beam patterns that the top (new/expensive) models do. So then perhaps it's more the novelty of something new vs. the practicality of it.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Streamlight came up with a line-up of lights that sells to its varying target audiences, long ago. Whether they be Police Officers, First Responders, Outdoorsmen, etc.
> 
> Streamlight doesn't make radically new models that generate a huge amount of buzz. Often, they update existing models to improve them. But not on a yearly basis. Reliability counts more with Streamlight than using the Latest & Greatest new emitters. Compared with other brands, you generally don't see a massive ammount of innovation with Streamlight. You see updates of already time-tested and proven designs.
> 
> Sadly, all of that means that Streamlight gets very little attention on these boards. Overall, excellent lights that you can rely upon. But rarely anything exciting for the average flashaholic to lust after.


Very well explained and it makes me think that maybe I'm not completely off track in testing them.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Through the years I have bought many Streamlingt flashlights, mostly the incandescent varities. They have been work horses for my needs, and I have had few failures. When I did need them fixed, I took them tp a local Streamlight repair store, close to where I lived, and they were repaired or replaced free of charge. Yes, they are not vauted on CPF or CPFMP, but they can be a good choice for us flashaholics.
> 
> Nill


I've had the same experiences with them. Thank you.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

P_A_S_1 said:


> At work the Stinger with the Xenon bulb was carried by quite a few guys as their duty light, it was like a mag-charger but without the bulk/weight. The guys I knew that used them loved them.


I did the same several years ago when the stinger first came out. They would get lost in my sap pocket though when i forgot and dropped it in their. Had a few moments of intense anger as a result. Thanks


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

880arm said:


> I'm working on reviewing a few of them right now. I agree with what the others said about their products being a little boring to flashlight enthusiasts but I'm still surprised they aren't discussed here more often. Another possible reason is that they tend to orient a lot of their lights more toward throw (lux) than sheer output so their lights aren't as attractive when compared to others in the lumens race.


Damn straight observation for sure. Although I've found the full length Stinger DS HL has all the sweet features and good flood. Appropriate for policework.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2014)

historyfuzz said:


> Damn straight observation for sure. Although I've found the full length Stinger DS HL has all the sweet features and good flood. Appropriate for policework.



An excellent overall light. Just wish those old, classic, Stingers could pump out the lumens the same way. (Or at least some sort of upgrade from Streamlight available out there for them.)


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

TMedina said:


> Streamlight "fails" in several critical areas to appeal to flashlight enthusiasts:
> 
> 1. Exotic, cutting edge products - as noted earlier, Streamlight offers solid, dependable products. But they don't offer the glittering bells and whistles of other companies. As noted, their target market prefers reliability and a certain level of overall conservatism which extends to their gear purchases as well.
> 
> ...


Your points are well taken. One I can say is that most cops don't seem to pay that much attention to flashlights beyond functionality and their ability to take a beating. This was true for me too. I've been on the job for over 27 years and i upgraded my flashlight once every several years. You'll notice with most cops that their flashlights are so scratchedthat the anodized finish is silver. Only when i started the project a couple of months ago and stumbled across CPF did I get bitten by the bug. But you're right, exotic is interesting to me now, but i need to be practical in the decisions i make when it comes to Department purchases and taxpayer dollars. Thanks for the thorough explanation.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> Another reason for their inertia is that many of their lights have certifications of one sort or another, like hazardous atmosphere. Obtaining these certs takes extremely expensive testing by third parties, usually multiple times. Also, many very large purchasers, especially government agencies, usually have multi-year purchase agreements that specify performance parameters and characteristics. Usually, changing these in any significant way can lead to a re-compete for the business. Why take the chance on losing current customers that don't significantly change the base line functionality of the product?


Another good point I hadn't considered. Thanks


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

mega_lumens said:


> If you go to any dangerous working environment, you will see Streamlight flashlights because they are the leader in safety lighting that meet very challenging technical certifications. Miners, hazmat teams, firefighters, bomb squads and industrial complexes with explosive materials highly rely on Streamlight to keep them safe and illuminated. Designing explosion proof lights are much more challenging than slapping the latest LED and driving it to the max. And Streamlight is still very popular with cops (at least in my state.)


In my state as well.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

kisportolt said:


> agreed, I carry a pro-tac 2l daily and think it's a great light. I'll take dependable over flashy any day


We have purchased Protac HL for our departmental AR's and they are solid.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

marinemaster said:


> Streamlight makes Reliable lights. I had/have 10 of their lights starting with the 4AA Propoly Luxeon. I really think that they make really good lights. They do not make 17670 or 18650 batt based but they make 123 size based lights. Their Stylus is very popular in 2AAA as well as the 2AA size Junior. I personally like their Propoly series in 3AA and 4AA and 3C. Solid lights never had any issues. The newer led they use C4 as they call it, is bright and gives long runtime. I have used the Sidewinder compact is very versatile now that new model uses AA or 123 batt. A coworker has the Siege lantern that takes 3D batt and is absolutely great design. I have the Knucklehead 4AA is extremely good for any type of work in the garage, fixing the car. I did let a coworker borrow it for a water leak at his house, he loved it how versatile it was with the strong magnet. I say all their Polymer lights in any battery size ARE very useful and versatile.
> They also have the Police and Firefighters models. I never had any but I would think they are good lights.
> Streamlight latest lights in any Polymer form are for me very useful and very smart design. I would say Streamlight has the most innovative designs today built around Polymer led lights.


Thanks, i never knew about the Knucklehead model. Maybe a good throw up crime scene light until the light stands get set up.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

SoCalDep said:


> I picked up my first Streamlight (a Scorpion) around 1998 while in college...It was my first quality "tactical" light and I loved it...I also lost it. Still pains me a bit. Several years later in 2002 I was hired into law enforcement and picked up an SL20X. I used that light through custody assignments and patrol and still have it sitting on my desk...upgraded with a Terralux XM-E (I think) 600 lumen drop-in. In the mean time I picked up a backup SL20X, got my wife's SL20X, a Stinger, Stinger XT, Strion, Strion HL, Stinger LED DS, PT1l, PT2AA, PT2AAA, ProTac HL, Super-tac X, three Microstreams, a TLR-2, TLR-2G, and Sidewinder Compact II.
> 
> I have never been disappointed with a Streamlight product. I have had to repair the switch on my original SL20X light once, but it was easy and quick to deal with the warranty-repair center.
> 
> ...


Man! You have a lot of Streamlights! I bought the Strion to test and have already deployed it in the field. The testers liked it but complained that it was too small to stick under their arm when writing a tag or report. It is so light and simply, I think it would be a great belt light. Thanks. Sorry about your loss (Scorpion).


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

RWT1405 said:


> I bought my first Streamlight in 1985, an SL-20 (with the slide switch). I am a Firefighter/Paramedic and spent 18 years as a Tactical Paramedic, so you might say I've put a few of them "through their paces". Over the years I have had any number of Streamlights, from the Propolymer series (C's & AA's) to the Twin-Task Series (C's & 123's) to the Stingers and Strions. In 1995 I "found" SureFires, and they became my EDC's for many years, but I always found use for many of my Streamlights. Just recently I bought a few of the "new" C4 series of 4AA Propolymers, 3C Propolymer HAZ-LOs, and the 3C Twin-Tasks and have found them all to be the "workhorses" that I remember all of my Streamlights to have been.


I remember the slide switches. You never had to feel around for them in the dark as you do with some of the button switches. That's the biggest problem with the Fenix RC15. Small multiple non-protruding barrel buttons and no tail cap switch. Good power, but not practical operation. That light had to be eliminated from the running for that reason.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

Kevin232 said:


> I have one. It is great. It's an old first gen Ultra Stinger rechargable. The nicad finally went south about a year ago and since I had a bunch of LEDs I neglected to buy a new battery till the order I placed last night. We shall see how it stacks up today...well, next week when the batteries come in! I got newer Nimh this time. I can say the first ten years I had it it was excelent and very reliable and bright for the day.


And the replacement batteries are half what they used to be.


----------



## BillSWPA (Mar 13, 2014)

A quick search on the US Patent and Trademark Office website revealed 120 issued patents and 8 published applications (some of which may now be issued patents). That is hardly a sign of a company that is not innovating.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 13, 2014)

This has been very helpful. My takeaways from all of your thoughtful comments: 
Streamlights are reliable, but not particularly sexy or cutting edge, therefore they are practical for work in the field, but not attractive to hobbyists. 

At least I now know I'm not on the wrong track by keeping them in the comparative testing process. 

Got it, thanks to all!!!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2014)

historyfuzz said:


> We have purchased Protac HL for our departmental AR's and they are solid.



A little surprised to hear that a multi-mode flashlight model was adopted as weapon-mounted lights.


----------



## 880arm (Mar 14, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> A little surprised to hear that a multi-mode flashlight model was adopted as weapon-mounted lights.



The ProTac HL can be programmed for high mode only. But I'm still like you, a little surprised it was purchased for weapon mounting.


----------



## TMedina (Mar 14, 2014)

880arm said:


> The ProTac HL can be programmed for high mode only. But I'm still like you, a little surprised it was purchased for weapon mounting.



Which makes me very curious about the approval process and what, if any, field testing was involved.


----------



## RWT1405 (Mar 14, 2014)

I agree with Bullzeyebill, this has been a great thread, and also Monocrom , that in the years I've been here, I have never seen a thread about Streamlight like this. Made me go into my "flashlight box" and pull out and admire some of my "old, retired" Streamlights. Lot's of memories there! Thanks!


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2014)

RWT1405 said:


> I agree with Bullzeyebill, this has been a great thread, and also Monocrom , that in the years I've been here, I have never seen a thread about Streamlight like this. Made me go into my "flashlight box" and pull out and admire some of my "old, retired" Streamlights. Lot's of memories there! Thanks!



I think I'm enjoying this topic even more than you are.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 14, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> A little surprised to hear that a multi-mode flashlight model was adopted as weapon-mounted lights.


It was a choice made earlier by someone else before i got more involved. I have since switched the weapons lights for the ARs to the Fenix PD 35. Of all the lights i tested in the 18650/c123 category, this was the brightest and lightest. Only a Zebralight 600 can compare, but that has no tail cap and the Fenix does. And yes, the Fenix is a multi-mode light as well, but that's not a bad thing depending on functionality. The Fenix has a barrel-mounted mode adjustment button which can easily be manipulated to lower levels with the same hand that's on the AR foregrip. This is useful for building slow searches where there are times a dimmer beam is desired.


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 14, 2014)

A real simple answer like others have said,they are not hobby lights but professional users lights.My first edc was a single cell Microstream,still going strong and gets its turn still as a user for a bit.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 15, 2014)

historyfuzz said:


> It was a choice made earlier by someone else before i got more involved. I have since switched the weapons lights for the ARs to the Fenix PD 35. Of all the lights i tested in the 18650/c123 category, this was the brightest and lightest. Only a Zebralight 600 can compare, but that has no tail cap and the Fenix does. And yes, the Fenix is a multi-mode light as well, but that's not a bad thing depending on functionality. The Fenix has a barrel-mounted mode adjustment button which can easily be manipulated to lower levels with the same hand that's on the AR foregrip. This is useful for building slow searches where there are times a dimmer beam is desired.



Just a different perspective, but I've noticed that departments in general tend to prefer very simple lights for weapon-mounting. The more complicated, the more likely something will break or go wrong. I've used multi-mode lights myself in which something unexpected went wrong. Thankfully not in a situation where my Life depended on a functioning flashlight that was also on the right mode. The last was on a 3-mode Dereelight CL1H v.4 (most comfortable 2xCR123 I've ever handled). That light convinced me that forward-clicky switches and multi-mode settings just don't go well together.

Regarding the PD35, it's a very good light. Though its complex U.I. and multi-mode set-up is going to be a little off-putting for some. Output and weight are very important. But with quality and all other things being equal, a one-mode light with a simple momentary push-button tailcap is going to be more reliable than a multi-mode light with a more complicated U.I.


----------



## historyfuzz (Mar 15, 2014)

Monocrom said:


> Just a different perspective, but I've noticed that departments in general tend to prefer very simple lights for weapon-mounting. The more complicated, the more likely something will break or go wrong. I've used multi-mode lights myself in which something unexpected went wrong. Thankfully not in a situation where my Life depended on a functioning flashlight that was also on the right mode. The last was on a 3-mode Dereelight CL1H v.4 (most comfortable 2xCR123 I've ever handled). That light convinced me that forward-clicky switches and multi-mode settings just don't go well together.
> 
> Regarding the PD35, it's a very good light. Though its complex U.I. and multi-mode set-up is going to be a little off-putting for some. Output and weight are very important. But with quality and all other things being equal, a one-mode light with a simple momentary push-button tailcap is going to be more reliable than a multi-mode light with a more complicated U.I.


Sound logic all around. Thanks for the perspective. We'll soon find out if indeed the PD35 is too prone to unintended outcomes. If so, it'll be fun to search for the next appropriate gun light.


----------



## prof student (Oct 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a listing of all the possible mods for Streamlights? 

Personally looking to revive/mod my SL-20x.....Stinger XT HP......Stinger.....Strion....TL-2......


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 23, 2014)

Be good if you did some research here on CPF for Streamlight mods. Keep on digging, and look at CPFMP also.

Bill


----------



## prof student (Oct 24, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Be good if you did some research here on CPF for Streamlight mods. Keep on digging, and look at CPFMP also.
> 
> Bill



I have. Most are at least 4 years old for such listed  Looking to see if anything more up to date/current/new ideas.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 5, 2015)

I love my little multi ops triple a with uv, a laser and a flashlight.

No mods available to speak of. Yet I never would've imagined how far the 50 lumen rated flashlight throws. So no need, unless you prefer a green laser or different uv tones.

Found it in an auto parts store in a 1 horse town where fixing farm tractors is the cash cow. Pun intended? 
I suppose it's a mechanics light. My buddy the ac guy uses his for the uv light. Says the flashlight part is too bright in close quarters. I agree. It's a typical streamlight blinder.

Maybe if somebody started a 'why does streamlight get so much hate' thread they'd get more attention.


----------



## rishabharies (Oct 5, 2015)

I had the same question about Streamlight when i first joined CPF but then i realized this was more than just buying flashlights and talking about it. It was about modding them, just like a car forum. I do love the Streamlight flashlights that i have but they are not modded in any way and i don't think i will be modding them either till i know exactly what I'm doing. I also discovered there's a lot more to a flashlight than just incandescent or led.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Oct 6, 2015)

I still have a good but beat up 3C Hazlo Streamlight. I used to have to inspect passing trains while waiting in a siding at night on CN. Sometimes reliable is more important than anything, I mean anything else. Try to imagine walking towards a derailment with a flashlight that will blow you to kingdom come in a gas leak.. 

That was new 12 years ago, and it is still tight, and in good working order.


----------



## parnass (Oct 6, 2015)

The current line of Streamlight AAA lights are reliable performers. I have owned several. They provide *forward clicky switches with momentary* mode, a niche neglected by other companies selling AAA lights.

You can find Streamlight Stylus Pro, Microstream, and Protac AAA and 2AAA lights cited frequently as EDC companions if you search Youtube videos and various EDC and multitool web sites.

In olden times (e.g., pre-2005), the original LED AAAA Streamlight Stylus penlights were popular.


----------



## marinemaster (Oct 6, 2015)

As good as Surefire but less expensive
Great warranty
I got a bunch of them


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 6, 2015)

My goal for 016 collection is a few Stream Lights added. 

But I needed to see what all the sure fire hub-bub was about, which lead to elzetta and Malkoffs, which will lead to Stream Lights at some point.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 7, 2015)

marinemaster said:


> As good as Surefire but less expensive....



Sorry, but having owned several examples of both brands; I have to respectfully disagree. There's a clear difference in quality. Is it huge? No. But there is a clear difference.


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 7, 2015)

My3kidsfather said:


> I still have a good but beat up 3C Hazlo Streamlight. I used to have to inspect passing trains while waiting in a siding at night on CN. Sometimes reliable is more important than anything, I mean anything else. Try to imagine walking towards a derailment with a flashlight that will blow you to kingdom come in a gas leak..
> 
> That was new 12 years ago, and it is still tight, and in good working order.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi highly recommend that you (My3kidsfather) try the new C4 3C Hazlo, as it is very nice! I bought it, just to try it out, (my HazMat days I long over, LOL) as I found it on sale and decided to give it a try.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 7, 2015)

I Love the PolyTac.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 7, 2015)

Just ordered a Scorpion HL.

Goody, goody, goody, goody.


----------



## ForrestChump (Oct 8, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Just ordered a Scorpion HL.
> 
> Goody, goody, goody, goody.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Oct 8, 2015)

RWT1405 said:


> My3kidsfather said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a good but beat up 3C Hazlo Streamlight. I used to have to inspect passing trains while waiting in a siding at night on CN. Sometimes reliable is more important than anything, I mean anything else. Try to imagine walking towards a derailment with a flashlight that will blow you to kingdom come in a gas leak..
> ...


----------



## CelticCross74 (Oct 9, 2015)

Streamlight from what I know makes their lights in Pennsylvania and sources parts in the US as well as overseas. I have owned only one dont have it anymore but I do check out their catalog now and then and am pretty impressed. Great values all throughout the Catalog. I did a "Roar of the Pelican" build with a D cell Mag host used a Streamlight "Big Dan" bulb I think it was. It turned out to be the brightest baddest incan I have ever seen but it devoured batteries. I screwed up the batteries somehow and blew the bulb it was either that or the bulb just got so hot it popped. Still have plenty of Mag hosts to build another ROP and the necessary aluminum reflectors.

It would be pretty cool if Streamlight started using Cree emitters instead of Luxeon. I dont like the Chinese made Streamlights at all the only Streamlight I ever bought was a god awful older Pro Tac that only took CR123's. The anodizing was so bad I am not sure it was actually anodized screw off the tail cap and the "anodizing" went into inside the body tube a bit and terminated in what looked like brush strokes. The switch was the worst flashlight switch I have ever seen. "Tap programming" was always a shot in the dark try to change to another mode and it was 50/50 chance you either got another output level or accidentally strobed yourself. I gave the light away.

US made Streamlights appear to be very nice though. If I did not already have 50 lights with more on the way I would consider a Stinger or Strion. Polytacs look awesome. Aside from Chinese made SL's the rest look to be outstanding values.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a Protac 1L (I think). It is the single CR123 light. Was my workhorse EDC for about 3 years. Never had a problem with it. Only reason I stopped using it was due to the CR123's being expensive.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 9, 2015)

^^ I agree about the Chinese versions, but I don't blame the factory that builds them...as in Stream Lights gives them the green light to make 'em as fast and as cheaply as possible so they can compete in the market with all those other popular chinese made lights.

But my multi-ops 3aaa is holding up pretty good so far.

Edit: 
A Scorpion HL arrived today. Yaaay!



^^ gimme a T for Texas




^^ vs a G2 incan with tac head




^^ underneath the skin




^^ the high beam is no joke.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Oct 19, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> ^^ I agree about the Chinese versions, but I don't blame the factory that builds them...as in Stream Lights gives them the green light to make 'em as fast and as cheaply as possible so they can compete in the market with all those other popular chinese made lights.
> 
> But my multi-ops 3aaa is holding up pretty good so far.
> 
> ...



You still like the HL? I'm thinking I need a Stinger LED HPL myself.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 19, 2015)

The stinger was on my list to investigate long before the other Stream Lights I looked into. But actually I never looked into it. 
Ahh, but not to fret, 2016 is just around the corner. 

Actually what happened was fate kept throwing the word scorpion on my path. And a thread enquiring about that one vs a dual mode Sure Fire popped up. So as not to tempt fate, I went with the Scorpion for now. 

Do I like it? Oh yeah. Most definitely. 
If God said "I'm taking away all your flashlights but one"..."you choose"...

That would be a tough one...but my MD2 would get a bicycle grip sleeve. I do like the rubberized cover on the Scorpion.


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 19, 2015)

My3kidsfather, if I remember right, the old Haz-Lo was 40 lmns, the new one is 150 lmns, and yes, it is "night and day" in the difference!


----------



## My3kidsfather (Oct 20, 2015)

RWT1405 said:


> My3kidsfather, if I remember right, the old Haz-Lo was 40 lmns, the new one is 150 lmns, and yes, it is "night and day" in the difference!



That is good to hear RWT1505. Right now I am trying to make sense of Streamlight's info on their Stinger LED HPL. Do you have experience with the Stingers?


----------



## dano (Oct 22, 2015)

stingers? i'm the self proclaimed expert on Stingers....


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 22, 2015)

Book 'em Dano...

Tell us more please oh self professor....


----------



## rishabharies (Oct 23, 2015)

My3kidsfather said:


> You still like the HL? I'm thinking I need a Stinger LED HPL myself.



Just got the singer hpl, love it so far, very nice throw and good build. A bit on the bigger side though.


----------



## My3kidsfather (Oct 30, 2015)

I've got an UltraStinger Incan. Great single purpose light. Conversion to led is not happening to that one.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, I bought a Streamlight siege lantern online. Gee, the pictures looked like it was going to be much larger than what it is. What I got was a little tiny thing the size of a small orange juice glass. I guess it will be ok, I thought it would be more the size of a sleeve of CD-RWs or something. Seems to work ok.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 1, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> Just ordered a Scorpion HL.
> 
> Goody, goody, goody, goody.





ForrestChump said:


>





Here's my take on the Scorpion sir.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...8-Surefire-G2X-Pro-or-Streamlight-Scorpion-HL

Posts 19 and 20


----------



## My3kidsfather (Nov 2, 2015)

dano said:


> stingers? i'm the self proclaimed expert on Stingers....



I love Stingers,even if they are older tech, they still kick butt. I'm gonna buy a Protac HL 3 very soon. You got one?


----------

